# Lost low end power again.



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Speedrooter burnt through it's original motor about 3 month ago, so I swapped in one I saved from a machine with a damaged frame. 

I went to an area drain call, in the rain no less and it happened again. Everything was working as well as it could then it started bogging down from a standstill. I suggested rebuild the last one so we'd have one on hand but was overruled. Time for a new motor and probably at least 2 weeks wait time.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

sux...... you guys have a backup machine?
i might have a motor you can use while your motor is being rebuilt if needed


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been running a Duracable sewer machine since 2001 with no issues. At Roto-Rooter, I never saw a Duracable machine's motor fail. Are you sure that you want to stick with the Speedrooter?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Is this a 1/2 horse original? 
Mine's still running great after 4 years.

Wonder if the rain got into the casing & screwed things up?

And why the 2 week wait? McKees Rocks, PA is only a 4 day drive from the Left Coast at most, so I would guess 1 week would be plenty.
Then again, my dealer here will rob one of his machines for me, and wait for a new motor himself.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How about upgrading to a better machine manufacturer?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How about a new extension cord?







Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We've got a bunch of backup machines, motor should go out for rebuild tomorrow. Would have been today but my tranny went out and the helper had to pick up material from me to finish a job while I waited for the tow truck.

I think this motor is 1/2hp, might be 1/3hp. It's one of two Speed 90's in the company, all the others are s91's I sold off all the unused Gorlitz 62's about two year ago. The last unused Spartan 300 went out in the spring. 

The main reason we don't use Spartan's is that we thought you could only load 75' in a drum. Come to find out at the last trade show that you can do 100' in .55" cable, not much different from out General 5/8's. That, and they make a wheel for the handle so that you can load them more easily in a van. 

Thanks for the motor offer but I won't be bailing out others for their poor decisions. He had the opportunity, and he thought it was unnecessary. Of course today he asked if we still had it, and I said I tossed it like he asked me too.


----------

